# Favourite exercise?



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you have a favourite exercise? Whether its a certain lift or distance of running, swimming stroke or whatever else.

Mine is the overhead press. There's something about it that I just like more than the others I do. Probably because it looks so cool holding weights above your head.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Deadlift.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Squatting in a power rack because I can lift much heavier than other lifts since this my leg deformities and hip flexbility doesn't get in the way as much as they do with deadlifts. I feel more confident to lift heavier weights in a power rack knowing I can easily use the safety pins if I get in trouble. I find it easier to stiffen my body and prepare for a squat then I do for deadlifts as well.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Basketball is my favorite form of exercise, I never get bored with it and there's just so many skills to practice.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

here's mine:


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

i Love playing hockey,but in the gym I love doing PNF patterns for my shoulders.. everything feels jacked after those.. haha


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

I love just fast walking , nothing to strenuous. I need to start running or something


----------



## maggiesmith (Nov 25, 2014)

I love to do jogging.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walking and bicycling. It can be good exercise to explore off trail too. Can involve uneven footing(rocky areas), climbing over fallen trees, crawling under bits of brush, and fighting your way through brush in general. What can suck though is mosquitoes and thorny bushes/vines. Really glad ticks aren't common in my part of Michigan as well. Should do this more often.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Mountain Biking in the spring, summer and fall and downhill skiing in the winter!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

jogging outside


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*a bit feeble in gym*

Pull-ups with extra weights on belt

chin-up is a new description I like. I lift myself to get my eyes above the top of the metal frame.

Hinged bar pulling up from ground level. Lower back effort, I think

What governs my activity is when a machine is free, so it's completely random. I use the settings as they are with some adjustment

Never attention paid to instructions. I just play with the toys available. No focus, yearn, or goals.

Jail was so much better when colleagues instructed me
I liked a achilles machine pushing shoulders up onto pads, only raising heels.
Never seen anything like that since. I felt it was a whole body movement. Maybe just for people who like to jump, skipping non-cardio and those who want practice for wearing stilettos or ballet?

Cross train handgrip handles with adjustable angles for each joint - rowing with knees in pads.

Too much isolated movements. Running matters the most as an hour's cooldown after weights and on my bike to go home in open air.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cycling or Walking, I used to love Netball though.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

PullUps/ChinUps


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Being on top


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I also enjoy walks and running to catch butterflies


----------



## CrazyShyOne (Nov 30, 2014)

Pilates and Shaunt T :whip Rockin Body Dance Workout


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*footwork*



CrayCray said:


> I love just fast walking , nothing to strenuous. I need to start running or something


my reason to walk all over town is to avoid the planet's scourge: the telephone

I visit friends. I knock on doors. I'm welcome. I attend meetings, make appointments with dentists & doctors

I move swiftly with verve, making my way through crowds. I receive looks of shock & horror from dainty people who stand still or an occasional nudge or shuffle in some direction

I manage to hold in my comment to the fragile: "you've got legs! Use 'em!"

I leave the car parked at home. Traffic is horrific.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

jogging at night, really peaceful =]


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

...And turn and flex and shake and bounce and turn and flex and shake and bounce...


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Hate them all, do it because I don't want atrophied muscles, plus relieves aggression.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay, I see the hype around the DL. They are fun as ****.


----------



## flytatoe (Dec 9, 2014)

godamn heavy squats!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Tj1989 (Oct 8, 2014)

Dead lift


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Some yoga for about 10 minutes each day. I loved to run and work the heavybag but currently have trouble keeping on weight, no matter what I eat, so I don't anymore the moment.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

twerking


----------



## harry26 (Dec 4, 2014)

sometime when i am free then i will go for play a table tennis and it will also me some warm up after daily workout.


----------



## cloudddae2dae (Dec 21, 2014)

Walking. I live in a wooded area, beautiful place to walk for hours. But its hunting season, puts a damper on my morning walks.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Stretching.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

winking


----------



## drNYster (Dec 20, 2013)

Deadlifts definitely, since its by far my strongest lift.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

dips and pull-ups. I really need to try it with weights.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

#TeamDeadlift


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I enjoy walking. I can go on a walk anytime and not feel bored.

running I need to work on.


----------



## alli3fire (Mar 29, 2013)

planks, deadlifts and box jumps


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hanging leg raises, at the moment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just lifting in general, helps to shape the body.


----------



## Gully (Jan 11, 2015)

scooby said:


> Do you have a favourite exercise? Whether its a certain lift or distance of running, swimming stroke or whatever else.
> 
> Mine is the overhead press. There's something about it that I just like more than the others I do. Probably because it looks so cool holding weights above your head.


Cross Country skiing (skating) and a good shagging.


----------



## Anita Cabin (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, My favourite exercise is quite different from the traditional ones like running, jogging or even walking. Mine is dancing by following a video craze with the use of our Xbox. Its fun to lose weight while doing this as a form of exercise.


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself (Jan 18, 2015)

Dead hang Pullups. Love em. Current goal is 20. Got from 8 to 15 max reps in 2 months.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

running


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Standing Barbell Military Press for boulder-breaking shoulders.


----------



## roomi1522 (Jan 24, 2015)

I enjoy cycling very much it is my most favorite excessive.


----------



## Icecube (Dec 28, 2014)

push press


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yoga and Pilates


----------



## Embryo923 (Jan 28, 2015)

Walking and bike riding, playing hockey or any team sport.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I love to ice skate and rollerblade, swimming if there is a chance too! Tennis is nice too. Walking is also nice.


----------



## Ellazona (Jan 22, 2015)

Bench is my favorite


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> ...And turn and flex and shake and bounce and turn and flex and shake and bounce...


murderlates


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

Walking, bike riding, skating, swimming and badminton. :yay:


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Difficult to say and love swimming, dancing and also like jogging when get in shape for it. Would have to be between swimming and dancing.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Haillzz91 said:


> Yoga and Pilates


Pilates is a great exercise and used to do Pilates on a regular basis and loved it.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I only like fun exorcizes. My job is like my exorcize. :stu


----------



## comfortablynumb1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sprints. Feeling the wind on my face and the adrenaline rush.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Jogging. I'm terribly slow at it, but do love it. I also like biking a lot. It's between those two for me.


----------



## derpasaurus (Feb 1, 2015)

Just recently I fell in love with deadlift. Oh the feeling when you lift the bar, the power surge that rushes through your whole body! Other than that, pull ups, interval running and squats are my favorites.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Overhead Press/ Seated Press. Supposedly it is a way better indicator of pressing strength than bench press and was the main indicator of strength of the old strong men.
I also love doing burpees and planks though.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

jogging/running

pullups

bench


----------



## triangle123 (Jan 24, 2015)

It has to be running!


----------



## kalyfician (Mar 30, 2015)

The beloved Cross trainer, Damn I love that machine, it has more personality in it's handle than the other guys who train out at my gym. I can easily do an hour on the cross trainer, it's great because it is easy on the knees, low impact and it burns off calories fast, as well as toning your muscles.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just started using an ab wheel. Surprisingly tough.


----------



## Casey B (Mar 31, 2015)

Dance!!!


----------



## illadelphroots (Apr 17, 2015)

I just love short sprints. I'm still really slow, but it's exhilarating and fun. I also like running around my neighbourhood at a 80% pace. It's fast enough to work hard but slow enough to enjoy the scenery. The best part is you can't see the scenery for that long, so it makes you think about it more, while processing the upcoming scenery, and ultimately takes your mind off pain. 

Interval sprinting is really good for getting rid of tough fat and running is good for burning off the large amounts, which is another useful thing to know.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Sex...

Good work out.. Feels great.. aaaand there is billions of positions (workouts) to do it..


----------



## seung (Feb 7, 2015)

running


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

masturbating


----------

